# Leere Date-Felder aus DB einlesen



## WingMan (29. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in meiner DB eine Spalte mit dem "date"-Format. In den einzelnen Datensätzen muss dieses Feld jedoch nicht ausgefüllt sein. Beim speichern der Datensätze mit meinem Programm ist die auch kein Problem, wenn ich den Wert '' abspeichere. Allerdings ersetzt MySQL dies durch das Datum 0000-00-00.
Beim wieder einleses der Datensätze bekomme ich fortlaufend die Fehlermeldung:



> Value '0000-00-00' can not be represented as java.sql.Date



Dann bricht mein Programm den Vorgang für den aktuellen Datensatz ab und fährt mit dem nächsten fort.

Nun meine eigentliche Frage:
Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich ein leeres Date-Feld aus einer Datenbank einlese?

Vielen Dank,

Gruß
WingMan


----------



## HoaX (29. Jul 2007)

verwende null statt ''?


----------



## WingMan (29. Jul 2007)

Bereits probiert, aber MySQL wandelt es wieder in 0000-00-00 um  :cry:


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jul 2007)

eine hervorragende Fehlermeldung für eine google-Suche:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...nted+as+java.sql.Date&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

ob's Lösungen gibt musst du aber selber suchen,
hier wird vorgeschlagen, gar nicht null zu verwenden.. :
http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t145210-getting-a-null-datetime-out-of-mysql.html


----------



## WingMan (29. Jul 2007)

Danke!

Der untere Link hat mir meinen däml... Fehler aufgezeigt. Hatte vergessen die Spalte auf "NULL" freizuschalten...  :roll: 


Trotzdem VIELEN DANK!


----------

